# Welchen Server findet ihr am besten?



## lowbob (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo 

Such im Moment nach nem Server auf Hordenseite wo sich's gut random gehen lässt. Durch Schichtarbeit ist ein Gilden geraide fast nicht mehr möglich mir wärs geschickter wenn ich quasi rund um die Uhr Möglichkeiten hätte zu raiden. Vielleicht weiß wer was.


----------



## endgegner (27. Juni 2012)

Probier es mal mit Blackhand


----------



## lowbob (27. Juni 2012)

Okay dann erstell ich mir da mal nen Test Char. Danke


----------



## Scroll (29. Juni 2012)

Blackrock ist auch noch zu empfehlen, findet sich zu egal welcher uhrzeit ein random raid


----------



## lowbob (29. Juni 2012)

Die stehen auch im WoW Progress gut da anhand der Gilden. Schau ich mir auch mal an. Danke


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2012)

blackrock war mein server damals ^^ aber ganz ehrlich: die frage is doch hirnrissig oder? wer kennt den schon großartig verschiedene server? die meisten kennen ihren eigenen und alle ihre freunde werden da ganz sicher auch sein. somit is da ne objektive meinungsbildung schwer *find*


----------



## lowbob (17. Juli 2012)

Hä? Wieso muss man dazu verschiedene Server kennen? Ich suche nicht nach dem besten Server oder nach dem schlechtesten ich wollte lediglich wissen wo rund um die Uhr was geht mehr nicht. Ich wollte keine Vergleiche versteh nicht ganz was da hirnrissig ist? Da mir aber mit dem Server Blackhand gut geholfen wurde hat sich das für mich auch gelohnt... Aber der Satz zum Themen Start den ich geschrieben hab ist etwas blöde muss ich zugeben


----------



## cortex777 (18. Juli 2012)

Lothar Horde ftw


----------



## sebi87 (21. Juli 2012)

Eredar - Horde! 

Sehr viel los aber nich gerade so extrem wie Frostwolf.
Gehen immer Rnd-Raids!

Horde > Allianz

Top Server!


----------



## Sn0w1 (22. Juli 2012)

Würde auhc Blackrock nehmen.. wenns um horde random raids geht, kannste sagen das da alle 5 minuten eine gruppe sich in die aktuellsten raids verabschiedet.


----------



## Scroll (22. Juli 2012)

Blackrock aber wirklich NUR horde, hab meinen dk zu nem worgen gemacht, war der grosste fehler den ich machen konnte, da geht halt mal gar nichts, auch im handelschat kommt mal alle 20min vllt wer wo was postet, da lob ich mir doch die horde.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juli 2012)

lowbob schrieb:


> Ich suche nicht nach dem *besten* Server


 Thema: Welchen Server findet ihr am *besten*?

öh, ja ^^ dann benenns anders ;P


----------



## lowbob (27. Juli 2012)

Naja ich hab nen Server is wohl Wayne nun^^


----------



## Tjerk (21. August 2012)

Blackhand seid der Beta .......


----------



## Svayne (27. August 2012)

Ich kann auf Hordenseite nur Destromath (4.2-1 H zu A Verhältnis) empfehlen, hab ca. 2 Jahre da gespielt & nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Was ich leider von Blackrock nicht wirklich sagen kann.

Aber ist sowieso jedem seine Sache, es gibt keinen 'besten' Server


----------



## endorph1ne (3. September 2012)

Frostwolf ist für Hordler auch nicht schlecht...
Egal zu welcher Uhrzeit in Orgrimmar, der Marktplatz ist randvoll 
Gilden gibt es da auch wie Sand am Meer...


----------



## Kredar (4. September 2012)

Baelgun und Horde 

Aber wie oben schon geschrieben, einen "besten" Server gibt es so nicht.

mfg


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

Lohnt sich WOW wieder?? Hab Anfang Cata aufgehört (weil immer i.eine Klasse voll OP war). Spiele nur PVP. War früher auf Alli Aegwyn is da noch was los?


----------



## Scroll (30. September 2012)

Ich rate dir von aegwin ab, da wirst du keinen spaß haben, spiele selbst auf blackrock und auf den beiden servern wartest du ab 13uhr (!) schon 2-3h bis du uberhaupt auf den server kannst und dann die ganzen lags, wenn du disconnect hast kanns dir passieren das du wieder in der warteschlange landest. Daher lieber einen mittel bevolkerten realm nehmen bzw den kostenlosen char transfer wahrnehmen oder warten bis der erste hype vorbei ist.

Mfg


----------



## Sraw (30. September 2012)

Macht PVP wieder mehr Spaß als bei cata? Wo z.b. healpala unspielbar war. oder mages so op das man teilweise triple mage gespielt hat? oder der DK zu hoch? deswegen bin ich ja weg davon. Aber reizen würde es mich schon. Weiß nur nicht obs besser geworden ist : /


----------



## sp01 (1. Oktober 2012)

pvp macht derzeit blos mit pvp gear und mop inni gear richig Spaß - mein Meinung.

Blackhand: war ein nette zeit dort, imemr was los - zumidest auf Horde Seite, Allis kein Ahnung.
Der Mithrilorden: er wehniger los im verglich zu anderen, aber die wartezeiten sind den noch recht angenehmen.
Blackrock: wegen überfüllung geschlossen 
Mal'Genes: bin ich jetzt mit menen BR chars hin. Immer was los, aber nicht überlaufen.


----------



## Sraw (1. Oktober 2012)

machst du nur fun pvp oder auch arena?


----------



## sp01 (1. Oktober 2012)

Sraw schrieb:


> machst du nur fun pvp oder auch arena?


Bisher nur fun pvp, möchte die kommende Season dann Arena/rBG


----------



## Sraw (2. Oktober 2012)

Schade mir geht eig. nur um Arena. Vl weiß jemand anders mehr. Hab noch einige Chars auf Aegwyn.


----------



## PF81 (2. Oktober 2012)

Also PvP mach ich immer noch mit meinen 85er Klamotten, nur Waffe ist aus PvE. Fahre ich eigentlich ganz gut, denke mal ist auch besser wegen den PvP Werten darauf. Will aber heute paar Sachen zusammenschmieden von den 90er Klamotten um mich bissl fit für die nächste Saison zu machen 

Aber sonst denke ich wird das alles bissl unausgewogen starten und nach und nach werden die Klassen dann wieder angeglichen.


----------

